# Blue electrical boxes are to far in the drywall



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

smblank3 said:


> I have been finishing my basement and for the most part it looks good. PROBLEM - I set the blue plastic electrical boxes to far into the wall. The drywall sticks way out. I have seen the small plastic spacers at harware stores. Does anyone know if those work or is there a better extension product to fix this bonehead problem that I created. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


You can use these.
They can be found at home depot and lowes.


----------



## smblank3 (Apr 20, 2009)

*Thank You*

I will give those a try....Love your tag line - Go JB


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2009)

*box extenders work very well in bringing the face out flush with the finished wall*

:laughing:


smblank3 said:


> I have been finishing my basement and for the most part it looks good. PROBLEM - I set the blue plastic electrical boxes to far into the wall. The drywall sticks way out. I have seen the small plastic spacers at harware stores. Does anyone know if those work or is there a better extension product to fix this bonehead problem that I created. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


----------

